# Great day



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That is a big trout. Did you guy release it? I have noticed that the small ones taste way better than the gator trout.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Big ones have lots of worms, better to release all fish


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Tanner,great pics!Peter a once in a life time trout.Great work


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

NICE TROUT!!!!!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Now that's A TROUT.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

That's not a trout!!!! - that's a


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

That is one MOGAN trout!! Very nice.


----------



## nicklarson (Jan 16, 2007)

Fuckin A


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Way to go Peter! Looks like an awesome day!


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

capt tanner does it again


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Darn Nice Trout!


----------

